# Hot Wheels blocks ending at 1:00am? Not very safe.



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

The end times for Hot Wheels blocks have been inching up almost weekly here in Columbus, from 10p, to 11pm, to 12am, and now blocks are available with an ending time of 1am. I know Postmates and Uber both will do deliveries that late, but I don't think either has the driver stationed anywhere. There is one station in particular, Downtown, that is already sketchy during the day, but I can't imagine A) it will be that busy, which means that B) you'll be stationed in an area that, again, is fairly sketchy during the day. I actually don't mind Hot Wheels, but I don't think I'll partake in a shift that has me downtown until 1am...how late are the Hot Wheels in your areas and where are you stationed?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

San Francisco has shifts til 1 AM, but I've never worked that late. if you don't feel safe in the staging area, you can always stage yourself somewhere else safer; idk about Ohio, but in SF, your intersections don't mean shit .. they'll have you running all over the city for requests.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> San Francisco has shifts til 1 AM, but I've never worked that late. if you don't feel safe in the staging area, you can always stage yourself somewhere else safer; idk about Ohio, but in SF, your intersections don't mean shit .. they'll have you running all over the city for requests.


True, I think I'm only ever at the staging point until I get my first delivery, then I'm never back. One thing I'll give them credit for is pinging your phone for delivery pick ups relatively close to where your last delivery was. The bad thing is you could be 25 miles from where you started...i still don't like the idea of a 1am ending time. It's busy enough in Cbus up until about 9:30, but I can't really see it being that busy after 11:00. Plus, unlike SF, the only thing open that late here are pizza shops. I can't really see the demand being that great, so more time would be spent in your staging area and I'm not down with that based on the potential areas to be staged at.


----------

